# Top 3 Baits



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

What are your top 3 all time favorite Largemouth baits?


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

jig and pig (booyah baby boo 5/16 or strike king bitsy bug 1/4 zoom super chunk jr trailer)

senko (yum dinger 4 or 5 incher)

finesse worm (netbait or zoom either texas rigged or on shakey head jig)

my top 3 always tied on.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

More than three,but here is my TX setup.
1.4" Tube
2.4" Tube
3.Drop Shot
4.Drop Shot
5.Jerkbait
6.Jerkbait
7.Deep Crankbait
8.Medium Crankbait
9.Spinnerbait
10.Spinnerbait
Can you tell I only bass fish Lake Erie?


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Spinnerbait (white or chart/white)
2. Plastic worm (texas rigged, 6-8", curl tail or auger tail)
3. Jig+pig (black/blue or brown/orange)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1. U20 Flatfish - coachdog
2, White double bladed spinnerbait
3. 6" Purple Mr. Twister Curlytail


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

TOP 3 ?...........HUMMMMMMMMMMM.......tough one 

1- 1/8 OZ W/C SPINNERBAIT-NO.3 WILLOW

2- 1/4 OZ W/C SPINNERBAIT-NO.4 WILLOW

3- 1/2 OZ W/C SPINNERBAIT-DOUBLE WILLOW-NO.5 AND NO.3


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

1. skeet reese LC
2.rapala Dt
3.bitsy tube
4.berkly finesse worm


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Crankbait, depth depends on time of year and water temp, etc.

T-rigged powerbait rubber worm

Yum Dinger

Jig n pig


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

1. Zoom trick worm c-rig
2. Senko 5" weightless
3. 1/8 Spot Remover 

New for me so far this year is RE Skinny Dipper.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Terminator T-1 spinnerbait

Zoom 6" lizard

Lipless crankbait


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

strike king red eye shad lipless crank (sexy shad)

8in. swimbait (bluegill)

Jig n' Pig with a chigger craw trailer


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

1. Various cranks usually bomber fat A's or Lucky Crafts
2.Coffee tubes
3.Wacky rigged Zoom Trick Worm


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

1 sweet beaver
2 strike king cranks
3 jerkbaits


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

1. jig and pig black blue/pumpkin
2. venom tube mustart pumpkin
3.Fat free fry bluegill pattern


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

1. Jerkbaits...usually luckycraft's
2. 5'' senko
3. 3 1/2'' tube on a 3/16oz texas rig.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

3/8-1/2 oz Terminator Spinnerbait
3/8-5/8oz Lucky Craft squarebill Crank
3/16-5/8oz Pig N Jig


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

1) Finesse worms
2) Spinner baits
3) Lizards or Tubes toss up...


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Paca Craw
2. Spinnerbait
3. Yum Dinger
4. Sexyshad 3 series


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

1. Sweet Beaver
2. 5" Senko
3. Roboworm on a Spot remover


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1. Chrome lipless crankbait (Yozuri, Rapala, Excaliber)
2. Yozuri 3D shad deep diver
3. Texas rigged Yum dinger (Watermelon seed or Black/Blue Fleck)


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1.)booyah baby boo jig(5/16th,3-d greenpumpkin)with netbait paca chunk(3'',g.pumpkin)..2.)zoom horny toad(green pumpkin or black)...............................................................3.)rapala dt04(shad,bluegill,baby bass)


----------



## Stratos33 (Mar 15, 2010)

Carolina rigged Lizard, Super Spook Jr., Tube


----------



## RibSplitter (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Carolina rigged green pumkin brush hog 
2. Chrome/blue back rattle trap
3. Black/blue jig-n-pig


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

Carolina rigged lizard,frogs(coffee),sinkos


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

swirltail jig, bomber, buzzbait


----------



## brandonbtbt (Jul 21, 2009)

-white/chartreuse tandem spinnerbait
-purple/black 7" culprit worm
-black/green rebel popper


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

1}buzzbait
2)spinnerbait
3)texas rigged worm


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

1) Black and Blue Jig
2) Bandit 300 series
3) 5 inch Sencos


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

1. Ohio Pro Lure flippin jigs green pumpkin & black/blue
2. Gambler giggy head w/ various finesse worms in black or green pumpkin
3. Ohio Pro lure spinnerbaits 1/4 oz. white or chartreuse
4. ANY football jig 1/2 to 3/4 oz. black/ blue & green pumpkin 
5. Luhr Jensen Speed trap cranks 1/4 oz in shades of white or chart
6. Zoom Ol Monsters T-rigged or C-rigged in black, purples, and green pumpkin
7. C-rigged Zoom lizards black, w-melon, PB&J with 1/2 to 1 oz. sinkers
8. Strike King Red Eye Shad Chrome & chrome sexy shad 
9. Rico Poppers - anyone will do
10. Stanley Ribbits - black, pearl, G-pumpkin
11. Rapala DT04, DT10, DT12, DT16 - bluegill 
12. Yamamoto Senko weightless, green pumpkin, black, rootbeer, shad


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Depending on the time of year of course....if summertime

1. Mini-Buzz- Black
2. Jig n Pig- Bitsy Flip either Black or green with matching trailer
3. Senko/tube- Pumpkin/Black Neon

All depends on where im fishing.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

1-Spinnerbait
2-Crankbait
3-Chatterbait


----------



## Texan (Mar 26, 2010)

1. Weightless fluke in an form of Watermelon around spawning flats
2. Black and Blue Black Angel jig
3. Carolina rigged big lizard or 9" plus worm in black and blue or grape or tequilla sunrise

Of course I have not fished in Ohio yet so Im not sure if these will still work for me once I get moved up there. I really hope so because I have boxes (20 gallon storage tots) full of this stuff.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

chigger craw texas rigged
top water zoom trick worm
popper or scum frog


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Texas rigged purple worm(culprit)
Buzzbait
Original Rapala minnow


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

1. 4" spider grub green pumpkin

2. rapala dt4 hot mustard

3. 4" yum dinger green pumpkin red flake


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

buzz bait 
spro frog
dt10


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

1.) spinnerbait (love it; big producer but I do use it a ton)

2.) fluke (my "get a bite" lure)

3.) zoom frog (effective at times and oh so fun!)

What I plan to use more of in 2010:

1.) Sweet Beaver

2.) Charmers craw

3.) shaky head and wacky worms

Biggest LMB 8 lbs 2 oz caught on a large rapala shad rap (KY Lake)
Biggest SMB 5 lbs 8 oz caught on a white spinnerbait (KY Lake)


----------

